# Label separates from tube during casting.



## kenboudreaux (Feb 22, 2021)

I am new to label casting and am having a problem with the label not sticking to the tube (see photo). I am using Online Label's waterproof matte  label for Inkjet printer and Stone resin and a pressure pot.  Am I doing anything wrong?  What is the fix for this.  I've cast 3 batches and all with the same problem. Thank you for your help!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 22, 2021)

There are many threads on this topic. Look under casting labels. Also here is an article in the library that may help.

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/My%20Documents/Downloads/label_casting.pdf

The resin used can have an effect. The amount of catalyst can have an effect. Not letting the label sit before casting. Not cleaning the tube and not getting fingerprints on it before the label is applied can have an effect. Many people top coat the label before casting and there are a few products people like to use and you will see those in some threads on the subject.

Link did not work so just go to library and look up label casting and download the file. Easy to find. Wayne has everything in alphabetical order.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 22, 2021)

JT made some good points above.  These labels are great for casting but you only get one chance to stick them down.  If you unpeeled them and restock, they don’t bond as well.  Also, Make sure you have at least an 1/8” overlap at your seem. I’m not familiar with that resin. Is it epoxy resin.  If so, that might contribute since epoxy resin takes so long to cure.  I like to use urethane resin with them - Alumilite Clear because It cures in under 2 hours.  Less time for the label to be be weekend or manipulated by the liquid resin.  Also, are your labels getting cold or sitting too long prior to casting.  I like to cast them within a few hours or less of applying to the tubes.  Lastly, we’re your labels stored in their original container and how old are they.  I’ve had older labels not stored in the plastic container fail in the past.  I hope you find your problem.  Good luck!


----------



## TDahl (Feb 22, 2021)

Check out the tutorial by Cody Walker in the IAP library under Casting (I attached the link below). I have many many pens using this method and never had an issue. 






						Label Casting
					

This approach uses "tube-in" casting and starts with the selection of an image.  Click the image below to begin the download.     Author: Cody Walker



					www.penturners.org


----------

